# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Niedowład prawej dłoni.

## klaudia2903

Od kilku miesięcy mam mocno osłabioną siłę mięśni w prawej dłoni. Pod koniec września byłam u lekarza dostałam skierowanie do neurologa, który skierował mnie na rezonans magnetyczny odcinka szyjnego. Wynik był nie ciekawy w trzech kręgach mam zmianę o charakterze demielinizacyjnym w prawdzie już nieaktywną, ale moja neurolog wypisała skierowanie do szpitala na neurologię w trybie pilnym. Spędziłam w szpitalu pięć dni. Zrobili mi: badania krwi, z których wynika, że wszystko jest w porządku; rezonans magnetyczny głowy, też wszystko w porządku; i punkcję lędźwiową. Wykluczyli to co najgorsze czyli stwardnienie rozsiane i boreliozę. Wyszłam ze szpitala, dostałam wypis, ale w dalszym ciągu nikt nie wie co mi jest. A ręka po wysiłku jest co raz słabsza. Czasami nie mogę utrzymać kubka, jeśli dużo piszę mam problem z utrzymaniem długopisu w dłoni przy czym pojawia się przykry ból w centralnej części dłoni. Co to może być.?

----------

